# ventillated lids



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 16, 2007)

i have 25 of these.... do they provide enough ventillation for mantids?

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/merch...Category_Code=F


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes that is enough


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep. I use these a lot. Thanks for the link


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 17, 2007)

are you sure this is what you use? they dont seem to let much air though


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2007)

> are you sure this are what you use? they dont seem to let much air though


Yep thats them. Using a bunch right now and have been for years. Don't worry, they work fine.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 17, 2007)

Remember mantids don't need to much air anyway.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 17, 2007)

They can be airtight and the mantis won't sufficate. I think the biggest concern about venilation is fungus or other weird things growing.


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2007)

> They can be airtight and the mantis won't sufficate. I think the biggest concern about venilation is fungus or other weird things growing.


No, they can't be airtight unless you want to open it all the time to allow air exchange. Enough air passes through these lids though. Never had any issues of any fungus or mold hurting any mantids.


----------

